# Fishing Boats top speed?



## kumma

While coming back from a week of fishing the UP we passed quite a few boats with outboards of 200 - 250 horsepower, we started wondering about the top speed. Now my 14' Mirrocraft with an old 18hp evinrude did 19 mph per the gps. Im wondering what these 20 foot lunds top out at with 200 plus horsepower. 50 mph? 60? anyone?


----------



## TrailFndr

Not sure what those 20 footers do, but my 17 ft fish and ski with a 115 on the back will do 58 MPH on smooth water according to my Etrex Legand...Of course, thats faster than I really want to be moving on the water lol


----------



## dtg

My bro has a 16' Walleye type boat w/ a 50 hp o/b and I've seen 36mph, when everything was perfect. So I think those boats with the stilletto hulls and 250hp o/b can probably do 70+ easily


----------



## wecker20

I know of a few bass boats w/ 250's that'll go into the 80's. Put a 250 on an Allison and you'll be in the 90's. My boat w/ a 200 will do 67mph.


----------



## Jason Adam

I can do mid-high 40's in my 2600 Striper with 130 Gallons of fuel and 4 people on board. My buddy has a Triton bass boat that can pull almost 90...


----------



## POLARBEAR

saturday i was in a new stratos that has a 250 yamaha on the back. we did 60mph to our destination. it only took a few minutes to get there and back. i did the same run on sunday in my boat and it seemed to take forever. lol


----------



## waterfoul

I know a guy with a brand new Nitro that he put a Merc 300 pro max on. He's seen 95 on the GPS with more throttle to go, but that's where his nerve runs out and his senses kick in! Probably a 100 mph boat... with the pedastal seat in the bow even!! LOL!!


----------



## bklompy

I own a 97 lund pro v with 150 2 stroker merc me ,1/2 tank of fuel, about 47 to 48 on gps not fast but she moves lunds are heavy and solid boats not some thin tin stuff


----------



## k8vol

04 1400 angler crestliner with 60 hp 4stroke 33mph . steve k8vol


----------



## bolodunn

115 mariner, on a sheet of glass 51mph. w/ 3 men. thats a 17.5 ft. aluminum tracker.
don't really think it matters how big the motor is if the boat can't handle real ruff water your not gonna max out anyway. imho.


----------



## kroppe

My 17 foot Lund with 90 hp Honda does 41mph on flat water with just me in it. That includes a 9.9hp kicker motor and a reasonable load of fishing gear. With 2 men and same gear load I can get 38-39 mph.


----------



## wecker20

A high speed boat will go faster on choppy water than it will on smooth water. Tested that out myself. I'll gain 2-3 mph w/ a chop because there is less water resistence on the pad. I've seen 67 mph gps w/ my boat. There's more speed to be seen w/ my boat w/ a different prop but props aren't cheap.


----------



## greg123

17' Lund, 115hp 4 stroke Merc, full gas tank, 2 guys and all our stuff tops out at 41mph gps. Plenty fast enough for me.


Greg


----------



## MGV

Going by the fish finder (i don't think is accurate) I have a 40 hp Mercury Classic. One person we can get 38mph but we porpoising. On a regular day with two guys it shows about 32-34.


----------



## captain jay

I have a 22' Lund with a 225hp and I can get 43mph. I could probably get more with a different prop, but that's fast enough for me.

Captain Jay


----------



## chamookman

Lund Pro-V 1800, dual console SE w/ 175 Opti. With a slight chop, just Me, the Planets lined up just right and 1/2 a tank of gas + trimmed to perfection - 51 mph (gps). Bob


----------



## 1fife

1895 yarcraft dc 200merc efi -2001
loaded down a bit
5 batteries-15 kicker etc
best ive seen 52.5

normal conditions 2 guys tackle 50


----------



## kingfisher 11

Only two reasons you really need high speed in a boat. To out run a storm and if you are in a tournament and time is key. Other then that going 40 on the water is all you need when you are heading out fishing. Once you start getting to big so does your gas bill.

When I bought my 19' Sylvan I told the dealer I just wanted the 90 hp merc. I wanted good fuel economy and to be able to troll down. He talked me into the 115 HP merc that was 4 cylinder with 2x2 system. I will tell you I am very happy with this motor. I consider the fuel economy to be excellent and I can troll down to 2.0 MPH all day long without loading up.


----------



## 1fife

king -true about speed

BUT

i usually run about 40 mph

my 200 will get better gas milegae and last longer than a 150 on my boat that is going 40(that happens to be wide open)

also resale is a lot better if boat is maxed out or close to it


----------



## kingfisher 11

Mine tops out around 49 MPH. I usually find I don't go over 25 MPH on the big waters due to waves. if it is flat I run at top end if possible. I don't object to big fast motors. I just think if the money is tight a person should not feel the need to spend alot of dough to go real fast. Just need enough speed to get in safely....and common sense.

Some of those big motors are awesome if you can afford them.


----------



## DangerDan

From what I understand they acuate by pressure. One side drops the tabs drop with the list raising that side. Same with the bow rising. If they are adjusted correctly and match the boat right they are supposed to be self controlled. I really have heard great things about them. Most testamonials declare great control without having to move tabs back and forth to different weight distributions. I should make everyone who rides in my boat drive it while I trapes around. Geez

http://www.iboats.com/mall/index.cgi?prod_id=39283&current_category=trim%20tab&session_id=144151841&cart_id=026918536

http://www.iboats.com/mall/index.cgi?prod_id=49406&current_category=trim%20tab&session_id=877980569&cart_id=026918536


----------



## romeyjdogg

when my lake was flat, i did 49MPH with the trim up a little bit in my 1990 Sea Ray 180. it has a mercruiser 4.3L 175hp sterndrive


----------



## 75north

2001 20'.6" Lund Alaskan w/90 hp Evinrude 2-stroke Ficht: bimini up, gear and passengers, lots of gas, plus wind = 36-40 mph according to my speedo which intermittenly chooses to operate. I see a GPS in my future......


----------



## dtg

on a flat lake, by myself, 14' Mirrocraft deep V fisherman, w/ a Johnson 15hp, I topped out at 22.5mph per my GPS, with a 160#psgr in front I get 18.5mph


----------



## TrainFisher

Ok. 

I waxed the hull, put on the speed-goggles, loaded up the kids and Grandpa and got 30.1 across Portage Lake. New Record.

I think it was my daughter's gleeful, "Yoohoos'" that made the difference.


----------



## wecker20

Sorry you had to waste the time and wax on your pad to get more speed :lol: It'll actually create for friction but unless your running over 80, I guess it really doesn't matter.


----------



## johnshar

19 ft blue fin 90 evinrude 4 adults flipped my son off of a tube at 52 mph on gps ( what can I say the kid is a maniac and still wanted to go faster he is almost 18) didnt want to be accused of child abuse... not sure how fast will go with just me in it ... all I know is it goes fast enough


----------



## malainse

16ft. welded Sea Ark, heavy but tough, 40 merc. Jet......Solo 29mph on the GPS, 3 guys/ dog and duck hunting gear.....24 mph with a tail wind  But can do that in a few inches of water and never dinged a prop


----------



## frenchriver1

I can still remember a time when getting there was part of the fishing trip experience. At 65 mph there's not too much to remember about getting there....


----------



## PITBULL

19' SeaNymph with a 115 Mariner 43 mph on gps.


----------



## Lucky Dog

kingfisher 11 said:


> Only two reasons you really need high speed in a boat. To out run a storm and if you are in a tournament and time is key. Other then that going 40 on the water is all you need when you are heading out fishing. Once you start getting to big so does your gas bill.
> 
> When I bought my 19' Sylvan I told the dealer I just wanted the 90 hp merc. I wanted good fuel economy and to be able to troll down. He talked me into the 115 HP merc that was 4 cylinder with 2x2 system. I will tell you I am very happy with this motor. I consider the fuel economy to be excellent and I can troll down to 2.0 MPH all day long without loading up.


You should change your wording, change all your "you's" to "I's". You may not want to go over 40, but I do. My two reasons are that I want to, and I can.

Just picked up my new 06 lund 1900 pro v with a 225 Optimax, yesterday had it up to 58. Once I get it loaded up and fully rigged I expect to see 55 pretty regularly.


----------



## Jason Adam

frenchriver1 said:


> I can still remember a time when getting there was part of the fishing trip experience. At 65 mph there's not too much to remember about getting there....


Get on my boat tournament morning win 2-4'rs when the gun goes off, and getting there will be a part of the experiance you'll remember for sure... :yikes:


----------



## fishindude

20" 225 horse 4-stroke=70 mph


----------

